# It's Not A Nato.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Changing all my old Vostok straps but was looking for something a bit cheaper. This arrived today, less than four quid delivered. Made of rubber so I thought it would suit the theme of the watch with the submarine and the colour seems to work.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

snap


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i was debating going and put it on that vostock


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, certainly better than one of those imperialistic organization straps


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:ninja:


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

that watch and strap look fantastic! got to get a vostok. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

go for it steve, you know you need one in your life, which will end up as over 20 in my case :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice. Certainly better than a NATO! Most of mine are on leather but that's mainly because I have large, manly (fat) wrists and need XL straps and choice is somewhat limited.

Try Cousins if you're buying a lot of straps - dirt cheap


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

If it's good enough for webwatchworld its good enough fo me. :thumbup:


----------



## jackinbox99 (Aug 21, 2013)

Less than Â£4 is a bargain! Nice looking watch too.


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

great video that,very interesting.think I'll get a little tool kit! :moil:


----------

